# Seachem's Flourite Black and Shrimp?



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I've never used Flourite black and I was wondering if it affects shrimp. According to the table they provided on this link:
http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/FlouriteBlack.html

There's copper inside of it, does this at all affect shrimp?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Safe. RCS have flourished with flourite.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry, I should have been more specific. Let me rephrase the question:

Are sensitive shrimp such as SS-SSS Crystal Red Shrimp and Sulawesi Shrimp affected by the copper in flourite?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Sorry, I should have been more specific. Let me rephrase the question:
> 
> Are sensitive shrimp such as SS-SSS Crystal Red Shrimp and Sulawesi Shrimp affected by the copper in flourite?


No, cooper there is not a problem.
It has very-very small amount of copper. It's the same or even less than tap water has.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

And as an extension of this question, the copper that is found in fish/shrimp food is also safe.

It is often misunderstood that any amount of copper is dangerous to invertebrates, while this is simply not the case. It is a matter of dose.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> And as an extension of this question, the copper that is found in fish/shrimp food is also safe.
> 
> It is often misunderstood that any amount of copper is dangerous to invertebrates, while this is simply not the case. It is a matter of dose.


That is not completely true, I'm pretty sure it's copper as an element that's dangerous while the copper in food is in a stable compound which makes it safe.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Joeee said:


> That is not completely true, I'm pretty sure it's copper as an element that's dangerous while the copper in food is in a stable compound which makes it safe.


Are we talking about copper as as metal, copper as a cation, or copper chelated to a complexing agent? There are differences between all three


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

read this: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...p-cuisine-contains-copper-why.html#post778728

it's a good post with REAL information about shrimp and copper.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Sorry, I should have been more specific. Let me rephrase the question:
> 
> Are sensitive shrimp such as SS-SSS Crystal Red Shrimp and Sulawesi Shrimp affected by the copper in flourite?


sulawesi shrimp need hard water, and is why most, if not all the tanks, use crushed coral for the substrate.


----------

